
Ask HN: Any recommended beginner friendly space telescope? - qatanah
A view of Jupiter and Saturn would be nice.
======
basicplus2
I have a Skywatcher refractor telescope and can recommend them.

Refractors give a nice contrasty image for planets in our solar system.

I would say they are probably something like 1/5th the cost you usually need
to spend for the same image quality.

[http://skywatcher.com/category/telescopes/](http://skywatcher.com/category/telescopes/)

